# H20i 2013 TT Picture Thread



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Post your pics ladies and gentleman! TT related or not here is where you show the others your weekend through pictures and make those who missed out jealous:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres mine. Pics of Doug James and Jeff
















































































Doug took the rest of the drunk pics I'm sure he'll post them up soon :beer:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

I want your coupe. Looked so good! :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I wish I could have helped empty that fridge! Was fun to go to the meet and chill for a bit though. I'll post up my photos once I'm done editing for sure.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like everyone had fun!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mike.Mike. said:


> I want your coupe. Looked so good! :thumbup:


Thanks:beer:

Noah you bet. We had plenty of beers in your name. Lol

Ben next year you just need to come over then ha.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks:beer:
> 
> Noah you bet. We had plenty of beers in your name. Lol
> 
> Ben next year you just need to come over then ha.


I just didn't want to ride the poverty bus! 30 blocks is too far to walk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I just didn't want to ride the poverty bus! 30 blocks is too far to walk


Understood ha:laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I was there...got bummed when I saw another DGP, though  Hahaha...


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Sadly I took zero pictures of my own car, and zero pictures of anyone else's. I even brought my DSLR and never even took it out of the bag.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug and Jeff took these
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/10047503406/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Got my photos edited today:

Full Set:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636158105426/

TT Meet (more in set):


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice Ben


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

That's awesome. Thats the first picture of my car I've seen from h2o. I didn't even see it in the gallery on the front page of the forum.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are TTs I saw


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

nice robert!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Letter K said:


> nice robert!


Here's your's and couple others cars


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

This looks so fun!
If it was anything like SoWo, im sure it was a fun time.

Wish i could have gone


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------

